# Michelin versus Continental Tyres???????



## 2escapees

I have had Vanco 8 tyres for the last 8 years but am tempted to replace them with Michelin Agilis camper tyres. Does anyone have any experience of the Michelin?


----------



## 106573

No contest, Mich every time, cost more, but last longer and hold the road in the wet in good style !!
Regards Tinhut
P S
Also seem to handle the ageing process better than other makes as well !.


----------



## teemyob

2escapees said:


> I have had Vanco 8 tyres for the last 8 years but am tempted to replace them with Michelin Agilis camper tyres. Does anyone have any experience of the Michelin?


Both Good tyres.

The Old XC Camper tyres from Michelin were rubbish. Very strong tyre but grip was non existent in the wet/snow/ice.

The new Michelin Campers are a different story altogether, though I have no experience of them. looking at the tread the grip should be superb. Also M+S rated.

However, you can get some good deals on conti tyres, often half of what Mich charge so go with them if you can get a good price.

What size are your tyres?

Trev


----------



## Jean-Luc

Is there a 'new' Michelin camper tyre. I have Michelin XC Camping (1104 date stamped) took delivery of vehicle 0705. 
I now have to replace due to sidewall cracking but plenty of thread left at 55,000km's. 
I am (was) under the opinion that I would not touch the Michelin product again and am licking at Conti's


----------



## SpeedyDux

Mmmmm.

I've never licked my Contis. How do they taste?

SD :wink:


----------



## richardjames

have a look at >>THIS<<


----------



## brianamelia

*tyres*

I think they are both top manufacturers with excellent tyres,I believe neither will let you down and most people like us wouldnt notice a lot of difference, if any, on the road, as we dont drive our motorhomes excessivley.However we would notice the difference in pounds .If you can get Contis half price, I personnally we go for them every time.
Bri


----------



## EJB

The latest Michelin Agilis campers were introduced about a year ago and certainly my recommendation.

Please be aware of the test dates in Richards link.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Very droll SD, OK LOOKING, LOOKING . 
BTW any opinion which brand you think might be the better of the two, any personal experience (of tyres) you might like to share :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jezport

Just sold my chausson, and the vanco tyres were still very good condition at 20K miles


----------



## brillopad

just to day orderd new alloy wheels, and was going for the xc camper tyres now i don't know what to get, the vanco tyres i;ve got now are showing signs of age and had a blow out 400 yds from the shepton show last week the best price i can find for vanco is £124 and xc are £98 and the agilis are £150 any ideas. dennis


----------



## exmusso

*Tyres*

Hi Dennis and others,

My2006 Rimor has been on Michelin Agilis since new and now have 38k up and hardly look worn.

I'm not going to mention what I also haven't had but suffice to say, I've never had to use the unfit-for -purpose scissor jack.

Big thumbs-up from me.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Chausson

brillopad said:


> just to day orderd new alloy wheels, and was going for the xc camper tyres now i don't know what to get, the vanco tyres i;ve got now are showing signs of age and had a blow out 400 yds from the shepton show last week the best price i can find for vanco is £124 and xc are £98 and the agilis are £150 any ideas. dennis


Dennis after meeting you at the Shepton show I find it hard to believe that anyone dare charge you for anything, more likely they paid you to take their tyres. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ron


----------



## DocHoliday

Tomorrow my Michelin XC's on the rear will be replaced despite still having plenty of tread at 70,000 Km! They are over six years old and I don't want to take any chances. I had Conti Vanco 2's (not Camping version) on the front earlier this year and have been impressed with their dry and wet grip and lack of road noise. I'm going for the Camping version on the back because of the extra weight. £107 each from Etyres, all in.


----------



## 2escapees

Thanks to everyone for the responses. I am going for the Michelin Agilis Camping tyres and got offered 35% discount this morning so although expensive still looks the best. Vanco are still cheaper but having said that I asked Michelin a question via their website and they phoned with the answer in 10 minutes so how is that for service!


----------



## RichardnGill

2escapees, that is a good point about customer service and back up. has anyone had any dealings with any other tyre manufactures? IE will they give pressure advice etc. 


Richard...


----------



## Jean-Luc

I got a prompt response from Continental to a query about tyre pressures. they even replied initially replies seeking further technical info before they gave me their recommendations for the pressures.


----------



## whoopsy

*Continental Vanco 8 V Michellin Agilis Camper*

like 2 escapees I have a similar dilemma, I currently have Continental Vanco 8 tyres on our Burstner Sprinter Motorhome, the date of Manufacture is 2004 and although the tread is like new there is obvious signs around the rims of a little crazing so all need replacing.

I am looking at specialised camper tyres but had confirmation from Continental the Vanco camper is not available in our size 225/70 15

I have also been advised by a well known tyre company that the continental Vanco 8 currently fitted is a van tyre with harder rubber reinforced sidewalls that will adequately take the loads of a motorhome but is a much harder ride which I can certainly concur, but the michellin Agilis Camper is a softer rubber which would give a more comfortable ride, has anyone had experience of both tyres and would the softer rubber mean they would wear out quicker, I am verging on the side of changing to the mitchellin but would welcome any advice


----------



## Rudderman

*Tyres*

Has anyone any views on the TOYO H09 tyres?

I have heard they a supposed to be good.


----------



## gj1023

There was a thread on here about them, they seem good

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99989-.html

Gary


----------



## BrianJP

RichardnGill said:


> 2escapees, that is a good point about customer service and back up. has anyone had any dealings with any other tyre manufactures? IE will they give pressure advice etc.
> 
> Richard...


The guys at Continental are excellent and will anwser any question you put to them promptly via Email. They even Emailed me a PDF copy of their tyre handbook that gives info on all their tyre range. Including a specific on camper tyre pressures/weights

Incidently I have Conti camper tyres have done over 15k on them in all weather conditions including a muddy track to my Spanish house and have found them excellent .


----------



## smick

I fitted Michelin Agilis this time round, though I would have preferred the Continental Camping.

However, the Continentals were not available in the size I needed (225/70 x 15) and the load index was not high enough on the standard Vanco.

The Agils tyes have been on for four months - grip is excellent, and they are definitely quieter than the Vancos I had on the HRZ to begin with. Mpg seems better as well.

Toyo HO9's were great, but have not seen any for sale for ages, and I believe that the tsunami in Japan may have affected production.

Smick


----------



## gj1023

Got 4 Toyo HO9`s off Blackcircles, being fitted locally on Tuesday

Gary


----------



## Chausson

Hi
we have a set of bridgestones on our van, they seem to be very good quality Tyrus if a little hard on the road hence noisy, but the wear is comparable to the Michelin the van is 2006 original Tyrus lots of wear yet but age they need to be changed I am loathed to replace just yet no signs of cracks or such issues yet on my last van the Tyrus which were Michelin camping xc's same age but were finished full of cracks so for me it will be conti's next.

Ron


----------



## cabby

my Tyre size is 225/70/15, however cannot find the load rating, is it 90-110 or more, will R or S be ok. There are some very good deals on at the moment, Bridgestone's.
3500kg limit

cabby


----------



## smick

Hi Cabby,

Suggest you need load index of at least 110 = 1100kg per wheel, which gives you recommended 25% spare capacity. Mine are 116 for 3800kg.

Smick


----------



## FoweyBoy

Just replaced four old (2004) Michelin Camping (done 36,500 miles) for the latest (week 2612) Michelin Agilis Camping. The front tyres were getting low on tread and uneven wear on one wheel, but the rears had plenty of tread. Looked online, best quote £136.01 fitted from Blackcircles. Would have had to drive 25 miles return trip to have them fitted.

Went to my local (1/2 mile away) independent tyre supplier and asked for a quote, mentioning he was up against online prices, and he quoted £129.46 each fitted inclusive. He also checked and adjusted the tracking for £20.34. 

The firm for those living near Beccles, Suffolk is "Wheels and Tyres Direct", Units 2-3 Common Lane, Beccles (01502 717 885).


----------



## n4ked

*Re: Continental Vanco 8 V Michellin Agilis Camper*



whoopsy said:


> like 2 escapees I have a similar dilemma, I currently have Continental Vanco 8 tyres on our Burstner Sprinter Motorhome, the date of Manufacture is 2004 and although the tread is like new there is obvious signs around the rims of a little crazing so all need replacing.
> 
> I am looking at specialised camper tyres but had confirmation from Continental the Vanco camper is not available in our size 225/70 15
> 
> I have also been advised by a well known tyre company that the continental Vanco 8 currently fitted is a van tyre with harder rubber reinforced sidewalls that will adequately take the loads of a motorhome but is a much harder ride which I can certainly concur, but the michellin Agilis Camper is a softer rubber which would give a more comfortable ride, has anyone had experience of both tyres and would the softer rubber mean they would wear out quicker, I am verging on the side of changing to the mitchellin but would welcome any advice


I had six tyres fitted to my hymer, to cut a long story short Avon Uk refunded me the money in full as they said that their van tyres could not handle the pressures and although cold take higher weights could not handle the excessive weight on corners through G force and would be running at maximum capicity, i did post the information somewhere and i know caravan club will be doing a story on it wit pictures. Remember it does not matter if you have ABS traction control, anti skid or whatever your tyres are the first contact with the road. I nearly rolled my motorhome thanks to a well known national tyre dealer fitting van tyres insted of motorhome tyres ever seen a six wheel hymer on three wheels, its not a pretty sight.

There is also a law on construction and use that the police can use if they wish.

I am told that van tyres are ok on smaller motorhomes depends on the weight and height i think.


----------



## n4ked

*Re: Continental Vanco 8 V Michellin Agilis Camper*



whoopsy said:


> like 2 escapees I have a similar dilemma, I currently have Continental Vanco 8 tyres on our Burstner Sprinter Motorhome, the date of Manufacture is 2004 and although the tread is like new there is obvious signs around the rims of a little crazing so all need replacing.
> 
> I am looking at specialised camper tyres but had confirmation from Continental the Vanco camper is not available in our size 225/70 15
> 
> I have also been advised by a well known tyre company that the continental Vanco 8 currently fitted is a van tyre with harder rubber reinforced sidewalls that will adequately take the loads of a motorhome but is a much harder ride which I can certainly concur, but the michellin Agilis Camper is a softer rubber which would give a more comfortable ride, has anyone had experience of both tyres and would the softer rubber mean they would wear out quicker, I am verging on the side of changing to the mitchellin but would welcome any advice


I had six tyres fitted to my hymer, to cut a long story short Avon Uk refunded me the money in full as they said that their van tyres could not handle the pressures and although cold take higher weights could not handle the excessive weight on corners through G force and would be running at maximum capicity, i did post the information somewhere and i know caravan club will be doing a story on it wit pictures. Remember it does not matter if you have ABS traction control, anti skid or whatever your tyres are the first contact with the road. I nearly rolled my motorhome thanks to a well known national tyre dealer fitting van tyres insted of motorhome tyres ever seen a six wheel hymer on three wheels, its not a pretty sight.

There is also a law on construction and use that the police can use if they wish.

I am told that van tyres are ok on smaller motorhomes depends on the weight and height i think.


----------



## drcotts

I had 2 new michs fitted last month at £130 each. this was almost the best price and only £5 dearer than costco but These were fitted by Hometyre and fitted at work so best for me 

Hometyre also fit the Tyron safety bands and are an approved installer of same.

I have used hometyre on 3 occasions and found them to be excellent. Turn up on time and happy to talk tyres to you..

Phill


----------

